# Missed one train...



## Mercysmom (Oct 1, 2005)

OK... my last thread said that horses are like trains; it is inconvenient to miss one but another usually follows...

May have found a LOVELY Modern mare to purchase that I can afford...all details will follow when everything is set.












Have to break the news to my girls in the barn that there will be another mare to welcome soon!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## lilhorseladie (Oct 1, 2005)

I hope everything goes through this time! Best wishes!


----------



## Mercysmom (Oct 1, 2005)

lilhorseladie said:


> I hope everything goes through this time!  Best wishes!
> 476981[/snapback]
> ​








THIS time, things feel right. I have spoken with the seller who was very knowledgeable and we know some mutual people and horses.

We are very much looking forward to the arrival of this beautiful horse in a few weeks...








Many thanks for the encouragement and good wishes! They helped a lot!!








Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Shauney (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations Denise! I wish you all the happiness


----------



## Mercysmom (Oct 1, 2005)

Shauney said:


> Congratulations Denise!  I wish you all the happiness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks, Laura... without you this would not be possible!








Ben thanks you too - he cannot wait!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Lewella (Oct 2, 2005)

Congratultions Denise! Can't wait to hear all the details and see picures!


----------



## crponies (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm so glad things seem to be working out this time!


----------



## Mercysmom (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes - just have to wait until the 24th! We can't wait!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## SHANA (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats denise,

I am glad you found your modern mare, Chance. The lady you bought her from is a great person to deal with. I have bought a number of minis from her as well as a Modern Shetland mare, whom you saw when you saw Chance. I cannot wait for Passion to arrive, as well as Ohso Dandy and Peanut. They arrive Sunday, October 9th. Can't wait.











SHANA


----------



## Mercysmom (Oct 4, 2005)

SHANA said:


> Congrats denise,    I am glad you found your modern mare, Chance. The lady you bought her from is a great person to deal with. I have bought a number of minis from her as well as a Modern Shetland mare, whom you saw when you saw Chance. I cannot wait for Passion to arrive, as well as Ohso Dandy and Peanut. They arrive Sunday, October 9th. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Shana:

I have purchased her from her pictures and her owner's honest description of her. I have done this before with my PMU filly and have no regrets - the filly was honestly represented, very sweet and just a love. My friends think I am a few sandwiches short of a picnic for purchasing horses without seeing them but like I said, this feels right to me. What I want is not necessarily in my backyard.

She will be the second horse from Canada in my barn... (being 1/2 Canadian myself, I like that connection - dad's family is from Iberville) and I could not be more pleased...like I said, sometimes, things just feel RIGHT and this purchase does.


















Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## spazkat (Oct 4, 2005)

Congratulations ! Its nice to know Chance is going to another good home. I owned her from when she was a yearling to when she went to live with Laura.

Best of luck to you.. shes a very sweet girl. Bring peppermints and you'll have a friend for life.


----------



## SHANA (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Denise,

I bought 4 from laura, all from photographs. One arrived in February, and I love my stallion to pieces. I have had many offers for this boy but no way, he has a home here for life. I cannot wait for the arrival of the 2 mini mares, and the shetland mare that I got from Laura. I am excited as is the rest of the family. I also bought a mini mare from Brenda Lane in Peterborough, Ontario, she was supposed to arrive on Wednesday but it will now be friday. It feels like my birthday will last all week. My birthday is today, October 4th. I am 27.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats Denise!












My best,

Jenny


----------



## Mercysmom (Oct 6, 2005)

spazkat said:


> Congratulations !  Its nice to know Chance is going to another good home.  I owned her from when she was a yearling to when she went to live with Laura.
> Best of luck to you.. shes a very sweet girl.  Bring peppermints and you'll have a friend for life.
> 
> 478796[/snapback]
> ​


We always have a supply of peppermints as Mercy (my mini) is addicted to peppermint candies of any kind - starlight mints or candy canes, she can't get them fast enough.





Happy Birthday to Shana on the 4th... I turned 41 on Sept. 26th and I feel like a little kid at the holidays! 

Denise


----------



## SHANA (Oct 8, 2005)

Well my mini mare, Karli arrived friday evening. She is very pretty. It looks like Sunday I will be getting 2 mini mares, a 2005 mini filly along with the modern shetland as Laura e-mailed me to ask if I would be interested in a 2005 filly. She sent me many photos and I told her to bring her along. So now I have bought 4 minis from Laura and a modern shetland. Can't wait for tommorow.





Denise Happy belated birthday.


----------



## SHANA (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Denise,

Well I met laura in person and she is a very nice lady. I am very happy with all 4 horses that came today. This makes 5 that I have bought from Laura. The moderne Pleasure mare, Passion, is gorgeous. They are all well mannered, well behaved and very friendly and easy to work with. I hope you like Chance.


----------



## Mercysmom (Oct 10, 2005)

Shana:

Glad to hear your horses arrived and that you are enjoying them.

After a not-so-good start to the weekend (see the Back Porch board about my cat Ashley), I am very much looking forward to our new pony's arrival... it is good to have something to look forward to, even if I have to wait!





Off to the nursing home with Mercy today. The staff said the residents cannot wait - some are in long term dementia care and I was happy that they remembered my horse!





Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## SHANA (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Denise,

Sorry to hear about your cat. We have 5 house cats and about 11 barn cats. We recently had a stray dropped off here, the most friendly girl. She is so skinny though. Wish I could find her a home as a house cat. We also have 3 kittens born April 17/05 that I wish i could find homes for. They are all well fed, loved and are like one of the family. I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

